# Battle For Middle Earth II Doesn't Load At All



## FatalScene (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey guys (first post here)
today i got battle for middle earth II off play.com and i put it in my drive, it flashes green for a bit and then does nothing. I go into 'My Computer' and it doesn't even realize. To check that it's not the disc i put in another game (The Settlers Rise of An Empire) and that works. I'm using XP and the PC meets the requirements. Please, please help asap


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi FatalScene and welcome to TSF,

Could you please post your System specs.
Also please follow these steps. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html


----------



## FatalScene (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry- didn't see those steps.
But this is my Dad's computer- he made the account and I don't really know the system specs and I don't want to download anything incase I break the computer :S (lol).
I followed as many of the steps as I could, and my Dad said that the PC would run this game. 
The disc is new, so it's clean.
It doesn't even recognize it's there (when I go into the G: Drive)
And other discs work.
I've tried restarted the computer, + shutting it down and unplugging it. I've got rid of the internet and anit-virus thingie when I was trying. I honestly don't know what to do


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

What type of Drive is it. DVD/CD combo or just a CD drive?


----------



## FatalScene (Aug 1, 2009)

It says DVD-RW Drive (G in 'My Computer'.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Can you do the following. 
1) Right-Click on My Computer and select properties.
2) Click the Hardware tab and select Device Manager
3) Look under CD/DVD drives and can you please post what make/model your DVD drive is.


----------



## FatalScene (Aug 1, 2009)

Type: CD drive


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

You should see something like this when you open your Device Manager and view your CD/DVD drives


----------



## FatalScene (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh right cool thanks it says,
HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GWA4164B
.. if that means anything to you...


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Try this fix, unable to read certain DVDs can be a common problem on some systems. Many of them can be solved by updating the firmware however there is no firmware available.
Microsoft has a Fix for a similar problem but im unsure if it will fix your issue.
http://go.microsoft.com/?linkid=9645377


----------



## FatalScene (Aug 1, 2009)

Ok cool I will try it, thanks for all your help.
... the link doesn't work


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Link works for me, try again. 
What browser are you using?


----------



## FatalScene (Aug 1, 2009)

IE, don't know what version


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

IE isn't a great browser no matter what version you run.

Try the link using either of these browsers:

Opera

Firefox


----------



## FatalScene (Aug 1, 2009)

Tried it in firefox and it still didn't work.
by the way, tried playing 'Rome Total war' and I got the same problem as BFME2 
The games 'Mafia' and 'The Settlers Rise of an empire' both work though.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Here is a file in a Zip compression format. XP should recognize the file and allow you to extract it to your desktop. Run the exe from there and it should fix your problems.


----------



## FatalScene (Aug 1, 2009)

downloaded it, done what you said and it still doesn't work.
Done a virus scan and it found no threats, help?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Well i know why its happening, the security software that is located on the DVD is conflicting with your DVD drive. This results in the disc not been able to be read by your drive. This issue is usually fixed by updating the firmware on the DVD drive or if there is an issue with your registry the fix that i gave you could also fix it.

However there is no Firmware to update your DVD drive with so the only other option is to buy a new DVD drive. A LG, Samsung or Sony have decent DVD drives that are reasonably priced.


----------



## FatalScene (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh, okay- thanks for all of your help.
It looks like I have no other option but to buy a new DVD drive- thanks for the help


----------

